# Accessories for a witch scene, any ideas?



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey everyone, I don't post here a lot but browse throughout the year looking for inspiration for my yard displays. This year I'm putting together an animated witch stirring a cauldron as has been done a few times before. She's going well but I'm looking for any additional ideas to kind of flesh out the scene. Props to put around her, maybe some larger but easy to assemble pieces to give the scene some weight. I was thinking either something to hold jars of her ingredients, table for a spell book, but I'm not really sure.

Any ideas to really flesh it out so it's not just the witch out in the yard? Thanks! :jol:


----------



## hauntedyardofdoom (Nov 6, 2008)

a small bookshelf with some old cobwebbed books on it.

"spice rack" full of interesting ingredients

maybe a table with a candle and some ingredients for her cauldron - bat wings, eyeballs, worms, etc - and an open spell book

a crystal ball 

black cats - you can put out some feeding bowls for them with their names on them

have a broom leaning on something


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a smaller cauldron/pot next to my witch filled with bones and a few body parts.


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks guys, that's a great start! I'll definitely give her some cats with names on their bowls and gross stuff in them, love that.

Also, I have a cauldron that I was originally going to use for the stirring, but it was too small so a secondary one with some stew ingredients would be a great use for it!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a shrunken head display on a cutting table for my witch scene. Since it includes a pot of bubbling stew, I decided to make a second pot specifically for my witch. I'll take some large sticks and make a make shift stand for the pot...like a teepee, with a small fire pit at the base. I used black fast dry spray paint and foam to make charcoal.

I need to update my site with pics of the finished prop...here's what that looked like when I started...

http://www.mourningwood.com/stew/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

you need a spell book with stand


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Btw....Halloween USA has some great cats with led eyes for about $15. I picked one up last week. Target also has a unique looking cauldron...shaped like a huge skull. It would make a good pot to hold the witch's wood, arms, whatever.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

black cats and crows maybe another character bound and gagged awaiting his dooom

go crazy


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I like the idea of cat feeding bowls with gross stuff in them. With a bit of work you could have a tentacle hanging out of one of the bowls and moving around!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

morbid mike said:


> black cats and crows maybe another character bound and gagged awaiting his dooom
> 
> go crazy


ooohh...nice idea!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

fritz42_male said:


> I like the idea of cat feeding bowls with gross stuff in them. With a bit of work you could have a tentacle hanging out of one of the bowls and moving around!


...and thus you have bowls feeding on cats?


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Awesome guys, thanks for the ideas! I don't have a Halloween USA nearby, but I did pick up some cats, rats and crows from Oriental Trading to add to the scene. I may hack them up a little with some motors I have around to add some movement and I'm totally going to try to make something move in the cat's bowl.

Haha, thanks for the visual on Mourning Wood, DarkLore. I'm definitely going to think about what I put underneath the cauldron to spruce it up a bit.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

DarkLore said:


> ...and thus you have bowls feeding on cats?


Lol. yeah!


----------

